# Major Improvements in Alii Kai II



## Kauai Kid (Dec 18, 2011)

Stopped by our favorite of all timeshares today just to talk story with old friends and folks who live and work there.

Met Ron Wright, the original developer at Alii Kai II and major improvements are coming.  Contractors were working on the pool and hot tub.  Completely redone, new concrete, new tile work, will be beautiful when completed.

Biggest change is in the Alii Kai II condos, not to be confused with NaPali Kauai or Sweetwater, even though they are in the same complex.

Here are the changes in the one demo model:

All new cabinets, 1" thick granite counter tops, all stainless appliances, recessed lighting, all new furniture, flat screen tv's, walk in shower, the master bedroom has been moved so there is a view of the ocean (from the second floor), tv mounted to the wall.  New artwork, wall paper. The changes literally took my breath away.  Units are going from 1980's style to 2013.  A master bedroom wall was moved so MBR is larger--I believe the space was gained by eliminating the tub because the guest bedroom doesn't appear to be any smaller.

There are 17 units to be upgraded and the upgrade can be accomplished in 6 weeks per unit according to Ron.

Ron does not yet have an estimate of the special assessment but at this time he indicated that will not be excessive like the $6k assessment at the Point at Poipu.  A majority of the costs will be covered by the reserve fees.   

Bottom line:  The Alii Kai II model unit I looked at makes the Point at Poipu units look like something between Motel 6-8.

(Remember, I am entitled to my biased opinion.)


Sterling


----------



## cowboy (Aug 20, 2012)

*Sweetwater @ Alii Kai II*

Do you know how to contact the owner of Sweetwater? Do you know the name of the individual that owns Sweetwater? The deed records show VRI to be the owner for tax purposes. Unable to get any information from them.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Aug 21, 2012)

Sorry, I have no info regarding the "owner" of sweetwater.  The owners are those who have a time-share deed to the property.,  Are you sure you aren't looking for the manager of Sweet Water?

I'd give the front desk at Alii Kai a call--they may know  808-826-9988


Sterling


----------



## klpca (Aug 21, 2012)

Sterling, I just noticed that you mentioned that the remodel is for just 17 units. Do you know if these are the units that are managed by Grand Pacific? Thanks.


----------



## JeffW (Aug 21, 2012)

Kauai Kid said:


> ..There are 17 units to be upgraded and the upgrade can be accomplished in 6 weeks per unit according to Ron.
> ...



I wonder what the scheduling will look like:
- do it sequential, that's 2 full years
- do it in parallel, and you start to have multiple units unusable for 1 1/2 months at a time.

Either way, seems like a lot for seemingly popular resort.  While the changes are extensive, I wonder if having a larger crew might have reduced the upgrade time.

Jeff


----------



## Kauai Kid (Aug 21, 2012)

klpca said:


> Sterling, I just noticed that you mentioned that the remodel is for just 17 units. Do you know if these are the units that are managed by Grand Pacific? Thanks.




The remodeled units are all managed by Grand Pacific.  So far as I know, there is only one unit remodeled so far and I still haven't been notified as to the date and amount of the special assessment for the improvements.  Somewhere in the vicinity of $2-3k/wk I'm guessing.

Sterling


----------



## Kauai Kid (Aug 21, 2012)

JeffW said:


> I wonder what the scheduling will look like:
> - do it sequential, that's 2 full years
> - do it in parallel, and you start to have multiple units unusable for 1 1/2 months at a time.
> 
> ...



Date of completion would also be reduced if they'd determine the cost, get the assessments out to the owners, and start working on the units.  When I first called the assessment was to be posted the end of May, 2012.  At least the cost of the HD TV's keep decreasing with time.  $800 for a 60" LG Plasma here in Texas this last weekend.  That should reduce the assessment a little bit.

I hoped it would be ready for our next visit but I sure wouldn't bet on it now.

Sterling


----------



## cgeidl (Mar 8, 2013)

*Units not just remodeled but redone*

Even the sheetrock is coming off to redo electrical and plumbing. Six weeks seems very fast to me for what they are doing on Hawaii time. The salesman there told me the cost was about $150,000 per unit. Or $3 grand per week.With ahealthy reserve and to:annoyed:day's interest rates the assessment may be quite small and the increase in fees part of the cost.


----------

